#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Imassa kevallassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyaya samvattau

## Margarita

Imassa kevallassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyaya samvattau  ativiya jigucchaniyo jayati  :Confused:  

Как это можно перевести...

----------


## Ассаджи

Это называется Samvega-parikittana-patha

См.  ссылки

http://www.fjland.net/Article/ShowAr...?ArticleID=446
http://www.angelfire.com/ks2/Buddhas...mornchant.html
http://www.buddhistdoor.com/puja/pal...tanapatha.html
http://dhammalink.com/mp3/chanting/0...ttanapatha.mp3
http://www.sai-yaithai.net/download/mantra.pdf

Вот английский перевод:

* (MONKS & NOVICES):
Cira-parinibbutampi taṃ bhagavantaṃ uddissa arahantaṃ sammā-sambuddhaṃ,
Saddhā agārasmā anagāriyaṃ pabbajitā.

Though the total Liberation of the Blessed One, the Worthy One, the Rightly Self-awakened One, was long ago, we have gone forth in faith from home to homelessness in dedication to him.

Tasmiṃ bhagavati brahma-cariyaṃ carāma,

We practice that Blessed One's holy life,

(Bhikkhūnaṃ sikkhā-sājīva-samāpannā.

Fully endowed with the bhikkhus' training & livelihood.)
Taṃ no brahma-cariyaṃ,
Imassa kevalassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyāya saṃvattatu.

May this holy life of ours bring about the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress.

* (OTHERS):
Cira-parinibbutampi taṃ bhagavantaṃ saraṇaṃ gatā,
Dhammaсca bhikkhu-saṅghaсca,

Though the total Liberation of the Blessed One, the Worthy One, the Rightly Self-awakened One, was long ago, we have gone for refuge in him, in the Dhamma, & in the Bhikkhu Sangha,
Tassa bhagavato sāsanaṃ yathā-sati yathā-balaṃ manasikaroma,
Anupaṭipajjāma,

We attend to the instruction of the Blessed One, as far as our mindfulness & strength will allow, and we practice accordingly.
Sā sā no paṭipatti,
Imassa kevalassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyāya saṃvattatu.

May this practice of ours bring about the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../chanting.html

----------


## Ассаджи

ativiya - чрезвычайно

jigucchana - отвращение

jayati - порождает

Наверное, это обрывок какого-то предложения.

----------


## Margarita

Помогите просто перевести на русский.. я в этих ссылках ниче не понимаю :Confused:

----------


## Ассаджи

Вы привели вторую часть предложения. В зависимости от первой части смысл разный:

(декламация для монахов)

Taṃ no brahma-cariyaṃ,
Imassa kevalassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyāya saṃvattatu.

May this holy life of ours bring about the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress.

(декламация для мирян)

Sā sā no paṭipatti,
Imassa kevalassa dukkhakkhandhassa antakiriyāya saṃvattatu.

May this practice of ours bring about the end of this entire mass of suffering & stress.

----------

